# Analaoge Fotografie



## Cisyn23 (5. November 2013)

Hi zusammen, 
fotografiert ihr noch analog? Wenn ja was für Kameras / Filme benutzt ihr? ich hätte auch Lust was mit diesen Polaroids zu machen. Allerdings kenne ich mich damit nicht so aus. Was empfiehlt ihr so für Einsteieger? 

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Abend euch noch! Freue mich auf Antworten!


----------



## PC Heini (6. November 2013)

Grüss Dich.

Ab und zu gibts bei mir schon noch nen Griff zur analogen Kamera. Filmformat 35mm. Das übliche halt. Habe diverse Apparate mit vielen Objektiven und Zubehör dazu. Was halt so gebraucht wird.
Kameras sind; Pentax ES 5, Minolta, Nikkon und einige mehr, die ich aber nicht im Kopf habe.
Mit Polaroid meinst Du da diese Sofort Bild Kams? Gibts da noch Filme dafür? Oder meinst Du SLR ? ( Spiegelreflex ) ? Nun gut, wie lange die 35mm Filme noch auf dem Mart sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Auch gibt es immer weniger Firmen, die diese Filme entwickeln.
Als heutiger Anfänger würde ich mich eher auf digitaler Seite umsehen und schlau machen. Bedenke aber immer; Es kommt auf Dein Auge drauf an, wie Du die Bildqualität beurteilst. Die einen schwören auf Digital, die anderen auf Analog.
Schau mal im Photogeschäft Deines Vertaruens, ob man da Cams ausleihen kann. Dann kannste Testen, was für Dich in Frage kommt. Teste dann die Cams im Macro und im Telebereich. So mach ich das.
Soviel mal im groben zum Thema.
Bei weiteren Fragen nur zu.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Cisyn23 (6. November 2013)

Ja genau mit Polaroid meine ich diese SofortFotoDinger ... habe ein kleines Kunstprojekt vor wo ich das benutzen möchte.  Aber danke erstmal für die Ratschläge ...


----------



## chmee (7. November 2013)

Polaroid hat seine Serie neu aufgelegt, aufgrund der Hipster-Retro-Mode  Wenn es Dir nun um richtiges Fotografieren mit Film und SLR geht, gibts ne Menge zu lernen. Wenn es "lediglich" um Polaroid-Sofortbild geht, ist es bezüglich Einstellungen auf dem Instant-Automatik-Niveau.

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_nr_n_...laroid&ie=UTF8&qid=1383784286&rnid=1703609031

mfg chmee


----------

